# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  xin hỏi giá em máy này 25.000$ bao vận chuyển về Việt Nam có cao quá không

## namtiensteel

Có ngừời chào mình cái máy cắt này tại bên JP,Vận chuyển về xưởng là 25K$ ,Xin các cao nhân cho hỏi máy này cắt được độ dày bao nhiêu,công nghệ có cũ quá không,và giá thành như thế có mắc không,mang về VN để Vận hành ngon lành thì chi thêm khoảng bao nhiêu nữa

Cám ơn các bác

MR LONG - 0938.288.212

----------


## GORLAK

Đầu tiên là mình thấy con máy khủng quá, bác hẳn chơi bạo nên quất nó về 

2 là nó có vẻ dùng công nghệ cũ, giá 25k thì kinh khủng thật.

3 là có vẻ như bác đang troll ae =))

----------


## namtiensteel

> Đầu tiên là mình thấy con máy khủng quá, bác hẳn chơi bạo nên quất nó về 
> 
> 2 là nó có vẻ dùng công nghệ cũ, giá 25k thì kinh khủng thật.
> 
> 3 là có vẻ như bác đang troll ae =))


Em làm thép mà nên rất tâm đắc con máy lớn thế này,Em hỏi thật sự vì không phải dân kỹ thuật chuyên  nghiêp mà là dân kinh doanh thôi

Thật sự anh em nào biết về dòng này thì xin tư vấn dùm

Cám ơn Anh Em

----------


## CKD

25K vị chi khoảng 600 củ, theo mình thì Ok.
Nhưng giá đó chắc đảm bảo vận hành chứ nhỉ?

----------


## inhainha

Mấy cái máy cũ nát như thế này làm sao thông quan được các bác nhỉ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Em làm thép mà nên rất tâm đắc con máy lớn thế này,Em hỏi thật sự vì không phải dân kỹ thuật chuyên  nghiêp mà là dân kinh doanh thôi
> 
> Thật sự anh em nào biết về dòng này thì xin tư vấn dùm
> 
> Cám ơn Anh Em


Em chả biết gì về con này dưng em mà là bác thì em chả mua.
4R mình có bác Đi zô đi ra, cụ hancatemc..... rành mấy món khủng khủng này ợ.

----------


## namtiensteel

> Em chả biết gì về con này dưng em mà là bác thì em chả mua.
> 4R mình có bác Đi zô đi ra, cụ hancatemc..... rành mấy món khủng khủng này ợ.



Người báo cho em là người chuyên thâu mua máy cũ tại JP,họ cũng không rành về máy này nên mọi thứ em có là hình ảnh và con máy này đang hoạt đông

Thanks

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mấy cái máy cũ nát như thế này làm sao thông quan được các bác nhỉ?


Chắc bác không biết chứ máy ve chai ngoài bãi họ phải đập hư vài thứ mới được thông quan đấy ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

inhainha, namtiensteel

----------


## terminaterx300

cũng bt, ko quá cao, với 1 con máy bự bành ki thế này 2m6 x 13m :EEK!: 

nguồn plasma thuộc dạng trâu cmn bò, 300A komatsu, chả thua kém đứa éo nào dù rằng đời cũ  :Embarrassment: 

nhìn cấu tạo cái mỏ cắt của nó đủ biết sự kinh khủng, same same với đầu HD của hypertherm  :Cool:  

còn hoạt động tốt thì cứ xúc, về thì dùng phà phà chỉ có thay phụ kiện tiêu hao thôi  :Wink: 

lên đây tham khảo phụ tùng, theo quan điểm của em thì nguồn cắt ngon hay ko cứ coi cái mỏ  :Big Grin: 

http://www.thermacut.de/catalog/PLAS...714-9714-0951/

----------

namtiensteel

----------


## CNC FANUC

Em cũng biết sơ sơ mấy loại vầy, em cũng được nghe có con máy đâu như là 3x12m hay 3x15m gì đó cũng Jp sao ấy, khi mua về lắp ko chạy được thế là thuê mấy đội về làm cho chạy nhưng ko được nghe nói đâu đội cuối cùng đòi tới đâu gần 10k tiền Mỹ, mà đội này là thợ lặn mà mất tăm luôn

----------

namtiensteel

----------


## namtiensteel

> cũng bt, ko quá cao, với 1 con máy bự bành ki thế này 2m6 x 13m
> 
> nguồn plasma thuộc dạng trâu cmn bò, 300A komatsu, chả thua kém đứa éo nào dù rằng đời cũ 
> 
> nhìn cấu tạo cái mỏ cắt của nó đủ biết sự kinh khủng, same same với đầu HD của hypertherm  
> 
> còn hoạt động tốt thì cứ xúc, về thì dùng phà phà chỉ có thay phụ kiện tiêu hao thôi 
> 
> lên đây tham khảo phụ tùng, theo quan điểm của em thì nguồn cắt ngon hay ko cứ coi cái mỏ 
> ...



Máy này có dễ vận hành không hả cụ?,khi nâng cấp thêm nhiều đầu thì có dễ dàng không?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Máy này có dễ vận hành không hả cụ?,khi nâng cấp thêm nhiều đầu thì có dễ dàng không?


vận hành thì nếu có dk nên qua nhà máy coi trực tiếp, cố gắng chép dc vài chương trình để bik cấu tạo khai báo header thế nào

con này chạy điện fanuc chắc cũng đơn giản trong việc vận hành, xin thêm đầy đủ sách vở, đặc biệt là vở vì bọn Nhật ghi chép rất đầy đủ vận hành

nâng cấp đầu thì po tay  :Cool:

----------

namtiensteel

----------


## ToanCN

nếu bác có nhu cầu  các loại máy cắt lớn thì liên hệ bên em nhé 6m - 7m, 15 - 18 mm

----------


## cuong

cái này gọi là chảy máu nội tệ, ài chà! đau đầu, vài bữa lại có mấy câu hỏi hóc búa đây

----------


## Diyodira

Nếu máy chạy tốt thì mua chứ phân vân gì bác chủ, 500tr cũng khg đắt đâu.
Thanks

----------

namtiensteel

----------


## hellboy424

Con này 500 thì ko đắt bác ,nhưng phải còn vận hành được , nhưng khả năng cao là về sẽ chậm , vì bác ko về đx 1 lần nguyên con thế này đâu , phải về bằng đường phế liệu , bác về nguyên con thế khi mình đóng bên đó ko vấn đề gì , nhưng khi về đến cảng vn sẽ gặp nhiều vấn đề , chung chi chắc cũng kha khá mới đc đi chui đó bác . bây giờ máy móc cũ này nhập tương đối căng ,nhưng nếu ng quen bác chuyên nhập máy cũ thì ok thôi

----------

namtiensteel

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Có ngừời chào mình cái máy cắt này tại bên JP,Vận chuyển về xưởng là 25K$ ,Xin các cao nhân cho hỏi máy này cắt được độ dày bao nhiêu,công nghệ có cũ quá không,và giá thành như thế có mắc không,mang về VN để Vận hành ngon lành thì chi thêm khoảng bao nhiêu nữa
> 
> Cám ơn các bác
> 
> MR LONG - 0938.288.212


Riêng khoản nguồn cắt Komatsu 300A đã xứng đáng cho bạn bỏ ra  25.000$ để mua rồi. Nó là bộ nguồn HD Precision dống như các dòng Ultral-Cut của Victor Thermal Dynamics hay HPR-XD của Hypertherm: http://www.hancatemc.com/may-cat-pla...200xt-n17.html
Bạn có thể mua được, nhưng mình khuyến cáo bạn 3 vấn đề sau:
1. Phải đảm bảo toàn bộ máy vẫn hoạt động bình thường (đặc biệt là bộ nguồn Plasma).
2. Bộ điều khiển CNC dòng này khá cổ,theo mình biết thì hình như nó chỉ có ngôn ngữ tiếng Nhật. Nên nếu nhập về, vấn đề vận hành hơi phức tạp. Có thể bạn sẽ mất thêm chi phí để làm lại phần điều khiển CNC (Cái này mình có thể giúp bạn)
3. Phụ kiện tiêu hao của nguồn Plasma này ở Việt Nam cực hiếm. Có thể bạn sẽ phải nhờ nguồn xách tay từ Nhật mang về.(Bạn nên để ý,tham khảo phụ kiện trước khi mua)
Chỉ có 3 vấn đề vậy thôi. Nếu chắc chắn đc, thì bạn nên mua. 25.000$ là chiến được. Mình cũng đã từng làm với các dòng kiểu như thế này của Nhật cũ, tuy là dạng công son 1 ray X, 1 ray Y,nhưng vận hành cực kỳ êm ái. Tốc 8000~10000 vẫn nuột nà.

----------

